# Lake Shore Limited, Capitol Limited Rider New Menu Reviews



## tommylicious (Jun 22, 2018)

Proposing this thread be for actual riders on the LSL, CL who have experienced the new food service. Actual reviews from actual riders with personal experience on these routes, not just kvetching. Some kvetching allowed, but only around specific reviews.


----------



## amtrakpass (Jun 22, 2018)

I took the Lake Shore Limited Chicago to Buffalo-Depew on wed in coach. I thought the improved cafe menu was a significant upgrade. However with the car half Business class and half tables and still one table for the crew, that left only about 4 tables for I think 4 full coaches of passengers and business class folks.

As far as sleeper passengers, when leaving Chicago they made a train wide announcement that the sleeping car lounge was only for those first class sleeper passengers and would be open for an hour that night. Only drinks would be available until morning. In the morning I believe both cafe and lounge opened at 6:30am.


----------



## jis (Jun 22, 2018)

The LSL definitely needs a full Cafe car in addition to the BC/Cafe Car. They could leave the BC/Cafe unattended to do this without adding to labor cost.


----------



## neroden (Jun 22, 2018)

BC sells out frequently enough on the LSL that they could have a full Cafe and a full BC car. If they still own any full BC cars.


----------



## cpotisch (Jun 22, 2018)

neroden said:


> BC sells out frequently enough on the LSL that they could have a full Cafe and a full BC car. If they still own any full BC cars.


They definitely don't have any 2x1 full business class cars. Unless they retrofitted an AM-II with 2x1 seating, a full BC car on the LSL would offer less spacious seating than what is offered now. And bear in mind that that would mean a sort of Crescent-esque business class option that has the exact same hard product as coach.


----------



## neroden (Jun 22, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> neroden said:
> 
> 
> > BC sells out frequently enough on the LSL that they could have a full Cafe and a full BC car. If they still own any full BC cars.
> ...


Hmmph. They used to. Thoughtless of them.


----------



## zepherdude (Jun 22, 2018)

I am unclear, where do coach passengers sit/eat? Is this boxed meal offered (at a price) to coach passengers?


----------



## PVD (Jun 22, 2018)

I recently rode the LSL to BUF-CHI and the on CL in the other direction a week later CHI-WAS. Coach passengers eat in the lounge or at their seats, and as of yet, there is no provision for meal sales to coach passengers other than the existing cafe/lounge selection.


----------



## cpotisch (Jun 22, 2018)

zepherdude said:


> I am unclear, where do coach passengers sit/eat? Is this boxed meal offered (at a price) to coach passengers?


There was some mention originally of them selling extra boxed meals to coach passengers, but that idea seems to have been completely forgotten. At the moment, coach pax buy their food out of pocket from the (improved) cafe menu.


----------



## KVG_DC (Jun 22, 2018)

I took the CL from Waterloo to DC this week. Breakfast was "go to the dining car and talk to the guy at the counter." It was the usual dining car but not set up with cloths or service, etc. At the window station in the center you'd explain you were in a sleeper and there was a ticket to put your car and room number on and sign. Then he'd give you a big ole box and your choice of beverage.

The box was more than I could eat that morning. A big plate of fresh fruit. Yogurt with more fruit and granola, a KIND bar, a Kashi bar, a muffin, a slice of some sort of sweetbread (didn't have enough flavor to identify but it was sort of like banana bread.) Maybe some other stuff, I forget. I ate the cold stuff and then stashed some of the other for later on because we were running late and I assumed the usual "no lunch service" on the CL despite the lateness.


----------



## PVD (Jun 22, 2018)

That is the breakfast box, and it is a banana bread. I've commented previously in travelogue and other threads on this subject.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Jun 24, 2018)

KVG_DC said:


> I ate the cold stuff and then stashed some of the other for later on because we were running late and I assumed the usual "no lunch service" on the CL despite the lateness.


If we can have a quick sidebar, I'm interested in knowing if your assumptions were correct. Is there an express lunch on the Capitol?


----------



## PVD (Jun 24, 2018)

Not at this time. The manager aboard the CL who was doing the surveys said they used to be able to do it with "available items" but unless they knew the train was running terribly late, they would have no opportunity to order ahead and pick up food. She said it was something they were "figuring out"


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Jun 24, 2018)

Even when the train is on time it runs into the lunch serving times. I don't see why this is so hard to figure out but then again the actual diner crews on the CL were not reliable either.


----------



## pennyk (Jun 24, 2018)

PVD said:


> Not at this time. The manager aboard the CL who was doing the surveys said they used to be able to do it with "available items" but unless they knew the train was running terribly late, they would have no opportunity to order ahead and pick up food. She said it was something they were "figuring out"


 When I was on the Silver Meteor a few days ago, I had lunch with a passenger who had been on the Capitol Limited the day before (which I think would have left Chicago on Monday). He stated that the train was running late and in Cumberland, MD, a "Chicken-fil-a" truck brought food to the train. The passenger said a sandwich and cookie was provided to the entire train. I am taking everything that this passenger said with "a grain of salt" since he told me several times that he was provided a boxed salad meal when boarding the train in Chicago for lunch and the same meal for dinner that lunch (which did not make sense to me). He did not like the salad meal, but really liked the "chicken-fil-a."


----------



## PVD (Jun 24, 2018)

Well, you are certainly right in your skepticism since the CL leaves Chicago well after lunch, and you get dinner and breakfast, with a possible lunch being the subject on the table. The lunch/dinner boxes are the same choices. My CL trip left CHI on 6-10, perhaps they have progressed on the subject of emergency provisioning since then.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Jun 24, 2018)

crescent-zephyr said:


> . I don't see why this is so hard to figure out but then again the actual diner crews on the CL were not reliable either.


Allow me to help you understand why this is so hard to figure. You are proceeding under the assumption that there is an interest in providing an experience. At this point, the main interest is containing costs.

Every single item you stock represents a cost...whether you use it or not. Someone ordered it, loaded it, unloaded it, moved it, stored it, accounted for it etc.

Therefore, it is probably attempting to figure out 'what they can get away with" that is hard. If they give you a hearty enough breakfast, you may not need lunch. If the train runs late, you may not even need/want more food. You may just utilize the cafe car. Should we pack additional food or give vouchers for the cafe? They are probably assessing these things based upon feedback. If the train is routinely 2 hours late and no one complains about lunch, why stock up?


----------



## Skyline (Jun 25, 2018)

If this is the future of Amtrak, I'd rather see them reduce the cost of sleepers and let sleeper pax purchase meals in a cafe car with an improved menu. They should utilize the existing and new diners as second cafe cars for sleeper pax, offering pretty much the same menu coach pax get with possibly a few upgrades offered for purchase.

If they want to incorporate some of the new cold items into the sleeper cafe car menus, why not, but they should add some easily heated and served hot food too. For example, oatmeal and/or quiche at breakfast, chili and/or mac/cheese at lunch, and hot beef or turkey with gravy open-faced plated sandwiches with a veggie side at dinner.


----------



## orm518 (Jun 25, 2018)

pennyk said:


> PVD said:
> 
> 
> > Not at this time. The manager aboard the CL who was doing the surveys said they used to be able to do it with "available items" but unless they knew the train was running terribly late, they would have no opportunity to order ahead and pick up food. She said it was something they were "figuring out"
> ...


I would tend to believe this passenger for a few reasons: 1) lunch and dinner options are the same boxes, perhaps out of the train's lateness they were generous and gave him two? 2) As someone who's taken the CL (since the menu change) through Cumberland, I can attest to there being a Chick-fil-A in town. My CL trip was terminated at Cumberland due to flooding and downed trees. Amtrak bought KFC for people to eat on our lovely bus ride to DC. I noticed mostly this KFC offer was taken up by coach passengers, as the sleeper passengers were welcomed to the dining car for extra boxed meals for lunch while we sat at Cumberland for 4 hours to await the buses. I assume Amtrak defaulted to KFC over Chick-fil-A because as my trip was on a Sunday, the Chick-fil-A was closed, as all Chick-fil-As are on Sundays.

As for my review of the new service: Meh. The amenity kit is kinda tacky (plus, I had my own toiletries packed). The food is serviceable, but cold meals can be pretty boring. The beef salad was passable. The antipasto plate fine. The chicken kale caesar was pretty good. All came with a pretty large pre-packaged cheesecake thing, which pack a whopping 400 calories each. I had one and tossed the other two. The favorite thing I consumed on my CL journey was the small (200mL) bottle of bourbon I brought to keep things interesting.


----------



## KmH (Jun 25, 2018)

20 posts in and little in the way of comment by "actual riders on the LSL, CL who have experienced the new food service."

Looks like just posts #2 (new cafe menu) and #10 (boxed breakfast).


----------



## orm518 (Jun 25, 2018)

KmH said:


> 20 posts in and little in the way of comment by "actual riders on the LSL, CL who have experienced the new food service."
> 
> Looks like just posts #2 (new cafe menu) and #10 (boxed breakfast).


My post (#19) contained a review of my 6/2 CL trip from CHI-WAS (bustituted from Cumberland, MD, to DC, arriving 6.5 hours late on 6/3). Read past the Chick-fil-A stuff.

It's cold food in box. Nothing to write home about. Because my CL was late I had three boxed meals. Because of dietary concerns I skipped a breakfast box and opted for the antipasto box for a breakfast. It was perfectly average, not like the charcuterie and cheese plate you may get at a nice restaurant, but it was tasty smoked meats, some deli type turkey (the weak point) and then cheeses with some cornichons and olive oil to drizzle. The beef salad and chicken salad both perfectly fine. Dessert was tasty, but heavy, so I only ate one.

Most persons on my trip it seemed opted to eat in room instead of in the diner. No table cloths on the diner table, so it was just like cafe car. The diner was limited to sleeper passengers only, so if you wanted to eat in there it was empty enough that you didn't have to share a table. (I get the feeling that now that amtrak won't assign 4 to a table most people will walk to the diner and make the decision on whether to stay or return to room to eat on whether there is a free empty table to avoid sitting with random persons.)


----------



## lstone19 (Jun 25, 2018)

A recent last minute flight problem resulted me in making a last-minute LSL booking: Business Class SYR-BUF and Roomette BUF-CHI (got the dreaded "no longer available" when I tried to book a roomette SYR-CHI so started testing to find where a roomette became available into CHI - fortunately BUF (just after midnight)).

Business class: uh, I think they forgot to turn the car. Business class seats were between the coaches and the cafe section with the tables between the cafe and the "diner". Had my included alcoholic beverage but that was it for the cafe.

Sleeper: Got up and headed to the VL diner. It was just sit down and the attendant brought the breakfast box. A lot of food but the wrong type of food (at least as far as what my doctor wants me eating). As has been posted, two breakfast breads (a banana bread slice and and a blueberry muffin), fruit plate, yogurt, and two bars. Since this was s separate ticket from the SYR-BUF, another alcoholic beverage entitlement which I did not waste even though it was breakfast time.

Sad to see the VL Diners being wasted like that. There's so much they could do with that galley and right now, it's just being used for storing the cold meal boxes.


----------



## PVD (Jun 25, 2018)

Offering the option of something other than the single choice breakfast is a plus. Having boxes still available for the extra meal also. That's a tad better than on my CL trip.....But the bridge was back in service, we didn't get the bus.


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 25, 2018)

Has anyone observed how the free non-alcoholic beverages are being handled in the sleeper passenger lounge? Are they just put out on a counter for anyone to take, or is there a full-time attendant there to get them if you ask?


----------



## PVD (Jun 25, 2018)

On my trip it was via the LSA. Also, coffee and juice were still available in the sleeper.


----------



## cpotisch (Jun 26, 2018)

KmH said:


> 20 posts in and little in the way of comment by "actual riders on the LSL, CL who have experienced the new food service."
> 
> Looks like just posts #2 (new cafe menu) and #10 (boxed breakfast).


Yeah, I feel like there would be something to be said for migrating a lot of these posts to the original "Fresh Choices" page.


----------



## PaulM (Jun 26, 2018)

Thirdrail7 said:


> crescent-zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > . I don't see why this is so hard to figure out but then again the actual diner crews on the CL were not reliable either.
> ...


Departing the station represents a cost; so this sounds very lame. Besides the issue is REACTING to very lateness. If the previous chick-a-fill post is to believed, Amtrak seems to have figured it out.

We aren't talking about "experience", rather provide sleeping car passengers with a meal during meal time. You might like to skip lunch; but most people who have already paid for it might think otherwise.

Vouchers for the cafe would be nice; but up to now that has been a no-no. Besides, I can see the cafe running out anyway. The Chick-a-fill method seems to be the solution.


----------



## PVD (Jun 26, 2018)

I'm not sure anything earthshaking has been brought up, but I have a number of comments in this thread, and I rode both the LSL and the CL as a sleeper passenger since the changeover. I would hope that qualifies me as part of this group - " actual riders on the LSL, CL who have experienced the new food service." Discussions in other threads have been more pointed and focused, but I certainly am telling it as I saw it. It just may be too early to tell. Hopefully, changes will be made in response to customer feedback.


----------



## tommylicious (Jun 28, 2018)

Good point re: quiche. Quiche you can nuke and it's ok.



Skyline said:


> If this is the future of Amtrak, I'd rather see them reduce the cost of sleepers and let sleeper pax purchase meals in a cafe car with an improved menu. They should utilize the existing and new diners as second cafe cars for sleeper pax, offering pretty much the same menu coach pax get with possibly a few upgrades offered for purchase.
> 
> If they want to incorporate some of the new cold items into the sleeper cafe car menus, why not, but they should add some easily heated and served hot food too. For example, oatmeal and/or quiche at breakfast, chili and/or mac/cheese at lunch, and hot beef or turkey with gravy open-faced plated sandwiches with a veggie side at dinner.


----------



## Skyline (Jun 29, 2018)

tommylicious said:


> Good point re: quiche. Quiche you can nuke and it's ok.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From a whole quiche, you can easily get at least six portions. They could also be pre-packaged as small portions. Microwaving enough to warm quiche does not degrade texture or other qualities, as I do often at home.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Jun 29, 2018)

PaulM said:


> Departing the station represents a cost; so this sounds very lame.


I will keep this brief since I don't want to distract from the main point of thread. Departing the station does indeed represent a cost. However, that is a cost that Congress is willing to support...so far. What Congress stated through PRIIA is that Amtrak that Amtrak may not use any subsidies to provide food service. That means it has to break even or Amtrak must foot the bill itself. So, while it may sound lame, the reality of the situation is the food service is under a Congressional mandate to operate without subsidies. I'm pretty sure that is well known, but I guess it is not. There is a difference in the costs of the train and the costs of F&B services.



PaulM said:


> Besides the issue is REACTING to very lateness. If the previous chick-a-fill post is to believed, Amtrak seems to have figured it out.
> 
> We aren't talking about "experience", rather provide sleeping car passengers with a meal during meal time. You might like to skip lunch; but most people who have already paid for it might think otherwise.


And if the train wasn't scheduled during that particular meal period, how could they have paid for it? That occurs now...with full dining car service( I believe there is a thread about it or something related to it.) . They haven't stocked enough food for full meals during disruptions in years....and that is what I was curious about, particularly since PVD said they were "figuring" out lateness and they seemingly cut the express lunch.

At any rate, this line of conversation is probably better saved for the Amtrak's New "Fresh Choices" Dining on CL & LSL


----------



## PVD (Jun 29, 2018)

I was passing on what the line manager said during our conversation. She pointed out that previously, they could serve what they had left, but under the new system, they did not have a definitive plan yet.


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Jun 30, 2018)

On board the Sliver Meteor tonight. A) Super sized with deadheading equipment, more coaches than normal. B) Ticket passengers who fail to have there ticket scan on a segment , and of course the ticket on this train was canceled and sold to other passengers. Complete sold out train. C.) Sitting in Washington DC with no HEP extended stop on a late train. (More cars deadheading) Left a hour late out of DC. D.) The train length delay the departure out of NY, did not even start board into 4 min before departure.

However one passengers came off the Capital Limited and his reviews was: Junk and Depressing. Stated all of the passengers were also depressed. Willing to pay more for the meals. This guy plans on write a letter. He ask if his steak and crab cakes were available on this train. This guy is 65 and discover Amtrak after Sept 11th he gone sleeper, and does not fly anymore.

Rumors are the Sliver Meteor is also going to downgrade food service. Employee talking about retirement and getting out. (Standard rumors of hot and tired employees, who are dealing with a train that does not fit the platform, and alot of baggage and freight.)

.


----------



## tommylicious (Jul 1, 2018)

Terrible.


----------



## me_little_me (Jul 4, 2018)

Skyline said:


> tommylicious said:
> 
> 
> > Good point re: quiche. Quiche you can nuke and it's ok.
> ...


Equally bad no matter what you do with it.


----------



## snvboy (Jul 5, 2018)

What I think would be really amazing is.....

if this topic could stay on topic. Actual reviews and photos from people who have actually eaten the new meals. There are other threads to discuss your dietary restrictions and to speculate on how elimination of steaks will lead to the downfall of public transit.


----------



## PRR 60 (Jul 5, 2018)

snvboy said:


> What I think would be really amazing is.....
> 
> if this topic could stay on topic. Actual reviews and photos from people who have actually eaten the new meals. There are other threads to discuss your dietary restrictions and to speculate on how elimination of steaks will lead to the downfall of public transit.


Agree. Let's keep discussion here first-hand reviews of the new dining only. Other discussion can be in the open Lake Shore and Capitol Limited dining topic.


----------



## Twinkletoes (Jul 8, 2018)

This topic is being discussed in two places. Here is what I posted elsewhere in this forum concerning my actual experience.

I just took the Lake Shore Limited last week in two legs: Chicago to Cleveland July 28th) and then Cleveland to Boston (July 1st) . I sampled the dinner and breakfast boxes on leg one. There was a huge box with a super thick paper napkin and silver colored plastic cutlery. The beef was odd appearing in the beef salad. It was formed beef product circles (approximate 3-inch diameter and 1/4-inch thickness) that looked like brown (beef) and white (fat) lace. Not attractive or tasty. I tried a bit despite the unappetizing appearance; gave up on it; and went to the dessert. It was OK, but nothing special. I hadn't planned to be around for breakfast since the scheduled arrival time was 5:30 am. This was no problem because the train did not arrive in Cleveland until 9:30 am! As others mentioned, you get a container of melon with a box of bread and two bars. I don't eat yogurt so the parfait was tossed out. The giant "blueberry" muffin was poorly made and had only a few blueberries that had sunk to the bottom. I am still looking and the banana bread still in its paper. I may open and taste it tomorrow.

I next took the Cleveland to Boston Lake Shore Limited. It was supposed to leave at 5:50 am but didn't leave until 9:44 am. (Eventually we got into Boston at 1:30 am instead of 8:00 pm). On the trip back, I knew better and chose not to eat out of the box: I grabbed a breakfast sandwich at Dunkin' up the street from the station. For my second meal, I just went to the snack coach and paid for a nice hot burger. My beverage was my complimentary sleeper beverage.

All things considered I'd rather they gave up the pretense of elegance of the green beribboned white box with lemon wet wipe. I felt like this was a big attempt to make us believe we had first class meal service. I would prefer cold conventional sandwiches like ham or tuna and maybe a microwave hamburger and breakfast sandwich options. Perhaps they could also consider an option that included a voucher or coupon to get something from the regular snack car.

I'll also mention that the compartment had a plastic container of toiletries --shower cap, shampoo, soap, body wash, sewing kit, make up accessories. Another "you no longer get a hot meal, but you're still special" ploy.

All things considered, I am more concerned about the extreme lateness. I like sleeper accommodations because of the bed and privacy. However if they still keep a diner car with tables (an option for eating ones box) and a server some limited microwave options should be considered such as the snack car burgers or pizza for dinner/lunch and cold cereal and milk or oatmeal for breakfast


----------



## cpotisch (Jul 8, 2018)

Twinkletoes said:


> This topic is being discussed in two places. Here is what I posted elsewhere in this forum concerning my actual experience.
> 
> I just took the Lake Shore Limited last week in two legs: Chicago to Cleveland July 28th) and then Cleveland to Boston (July 1st) . I sampled the dinner and breakfast boxes on leg one. There was a huge box with a super thick paper napkin and silver colored plastic cutlery. The beef was odd appearing in the beef salad. It was formed beef product circles (approximate 3-inch diameter and 1/4-inch thickness) that looked like brown (beef) and white (fat) lace. Not attractive or tasty. I tried a bit despite the unappetizing appearance; gave up on it; and went to the dessert. It was OK, but nothing special. I hadn't planned to be around for breakfast since the scheduled arrival time was 5:30 am. This was no problem because the train did not arrive in Cleveland until 9:30 am! As others mentioned, you get a container of melon with a box of bread and two bars. I don't eat yogurt so the parfait was tossed out. The giant "blueberry" muffin was poorly made and had only a few blueberries that had sunk to the bottom. I am still looking and the banana bread still in its paper. I may open and taste it tomorrow.


Sorry to hear that you weren't exactly smitten with the food. One thing I'm wondering though: How did you end up with a dinner box on 448 on that first leg? It leaves Chicago too late for dinner...


----------



## cpotisch (Jul 22, 2018)

From another thread:



MichelleB said:


> I missed bacon for breakfast, but was okay with the box. It had yogurt with granola, a kind bar, a large blueberry muffin, and a good amount of fruit. The couple next to us mentioned it was a lot of food and the attendant said they took away the banana bread and a granola bar last week due to comments it was too much food.
> 
> It was definitely better than not having anything and I still have the kind bars. It was a shame to see the large cooking area empty. It looked really nice.


----------



## no one important (Aug 3, 2018)

Thought people might appreciate a guest report on the LD meal situation, from a week or so ago.

*Capitol Ltd*: Boarded in TOL, so did not experience the boxed dinner from the night before; other passengers indicated they liked it. The boxed breakfast, however.... I call it "The Sugar Bomb." Here's what you get. A Kashi bar (sugar), a yogurt parfait with vanilla sweetened yogurt (sugar) and granola (sugar) and blueberries (healthy sugar). A fruit plate (also healthy sugar). A muffin (and as we all know, muffins are cupcakes). This is a travesty of a breakfast for anyone who depends on some form of protein in the morning. Would it be that much trouble to subsitute the Kashi bar or muffin with cheddar, mozz or other packaged cheese? (Like what is sold in the cafe car?) It seems somehow wrong to advise sleeping car passengers to bring their own food.. but if you're on the chronically late Train 30, probably want to consider it. Mind you, the blueberries were good, all 6 of them, and part of the fruit plate (I don't eat melons, enjoyed the grapes and mango slices). However with no lunch service, the so called 1st class fare paying passengers can help with the cafe car income stream, or pack your own. I have to have some small amount of protein in the morning, it doesn't have to be a full hot breakfast but the Sugar Bomb is not acceptable. Also, it comes with a lavish amount of excess packaging including marketing messages describing how the packaging is actually green and sustainable. Likely done with the Cap and will board the Silver in NYP or DC from now on.

*Silver Meteor*: Traditional meal service still present in dining car, although on this trip, no steaks if you boarded in WAS. Not acceptable that "a large group ordered all the steaks." No fish either. We made do with the chicken, and the service could have been a little less surly, but I think they they were busy and tired. Breakfast items - had enough omelletes, thankfully, although if you wanted the quesadilla you were out of luck. Lunch: Well, the "Group" was detraining in Orlando so the passengers at later stops got their leftovers for lunch, too. No dessert left other than sugar free vanilla pudding. I'm not a big dessert person, but the younger generation wasn't pleased. Had I been paying for this trip cash instead of using AGR points I would have been livid.

We traditionally take the train down to Miami and fly home.


----------



## Maverickstation (Aug 4, 2018)

Thanks for posting this, we need more as these actual reports from the road (as opposed to speculation, or I heard from the friend of my cousin.....).

The consistent issue that is being reported lately is poor stocking of those trains that still offer traditional dining car service.

Some items are being reported as short stocked, and others not available at all.

Ken


----------



## JRR (Aug 4, 2018)

no one important said:


> Thought people might appreciate a guest report on the LD meal situation, from a week or so ago.
> 
> *Capitol Ltd*: Boarded in TOL, so did not experience the boxed dinner from the night before; other passengers indicated they liked it. The boxed breakfast, however.... I call it "The Sugar Bomb." Here's what you get. A Kashi bar (sugar), a yogurt parfait with vanilla sweetened yogurt (sugar) and granola (sugar) and blueberries (healthy sugar). A fruit plate (also healthy sugar). A muffin (and as we all know, muffins are cupcakes). This is a travesty of a breakfast for anyone who depends on some form of protein in the morning. Would it be that much trouble to subsitute the Kashi bar or muffin with cheddar, mozz or other packaged cheese? (Like what is sold in the cafe car?) It seems somehow wrong to advise sleeping car passengers to bring their own food.. but if you're on the chronically late Train 30, probably want to consider it. Mind you, the blueberries were good, all 6 of them, and part of the fruit plate (I don't eat melons, enjoyed the grapes and mango slices). However with no lunch service, the so called 1st class fare paying passengers can help with the cafe car income stream, or pack your own. I have to have some small amount of protein in the morning, it doesn't have to be a full hot breakfast but the Sugar Bomb is not acceptable. Also, it comes with a lavish amount of excess packaging including marketing messages describing how the packaging is actually green and sustainable. Likely done with the Cap and will board the Silver in NYP or DC from now on.
> 
> ...


Pretty accurate review. Mirrors my wife and my experience on the CL and Meteor this week. Would note that on that last two trips on the Meteor, we were told no mussels were stocked and the pecan tarts seem to be no longer stocked though on the menu.


----------



## PRR 60 (Aug 11, 2018)

A group of posts that were not direct reviews of the Capitol Limited / Lake Shore Limited dining service have been moved to the generic topic.

July Changes to Lake Shore and Capitol Limited Dining


----------



## neroden (Aug 13, 2018)

orm518 said:


> It's cold food in box. Nothing to write home about. Because my CL was late I had three boxed meals. Because of dietary concerns I skipped a breakfast box and opted for the antipasto box for a breakfast.


This option is super important. It makes the difference between "something to eat" and "nothing at all to eat".

The Sugar Bomb breakfast is simply not acceptable.


----------



## JoeZeppy412 (Aug 13, 2018)

JRR said:


> no one important said:
> 
> 
> > Thought people might appreciate a guest report on the LD meal situation, from a week or so ago.*Capitol Ltd*: Boarded in TOL, so did not experience the boxed dinner from the night before; other passengers indicated they liked it. The boxed breakfast, however.... I call it "The Sugar Bomb." Here's what you get. A Kashi bar (sugar), a yogurt parfait with vanilla sweetened yogurt (sugar) and granola (sugar) and blueberries (healthy sugar). A fruit plate (also healthy sugar). A muffin (and as we all know, muffins are cupcakes). This is a travesty of a breakfast for anyone who depends on some form of protein in the morning. Would it be that much trouble to subsitute the Kashi bar or muffin with cheddar, mozz or other packaged cheese? (Like what is sold in the cafe car?) It seems somehow wrong to advise sleeping car passengers to bring their own food.. but if you're on the chronically late Train 30, probably want to consider it. Mind you, the blueberries were good, all 6 of them, and part of the fruit plate (I don't eat melons, enjoyed the grapes and mango slices). However with no lunch service, the so called 1st class fare paying passengers can help with the cafe car income stream, or pack your own. I have to have some small amount of protein in the morning, it doesn't have to be a full hot breakfast but the Sugar Bomb is not acceptable. Also, it comes with a lavish amount of excess packaging including marketing messages describing how the packaging is actually green and sustainable. Likely done with the Cap and will board the Silver in NYP or DC from now on.*Silver Meteor*: Traditional meal service still present in dining car, although on this trip, no steaks if you boarded in WAS. Not acceptable that "a large group ordered all the steaks." No fish either. We made do with the chicken, and the service could have been a little less surly, but I think they they were busy and tired. Breakfast items - had enough omelletes, thankfully, although if you wanted the quesadilla you were out of luck. Lunch: Well, the "Group" was detraining in Orlando so the passengers at later stops got their leftovers for lunch, too. No dessert left other than sugar free vanilla pudding. I'm not a big dessert person, but the younger generation wasn't pleased. Had I been paying for this trip cash instead of using AGR points I would have been livid.
> ...


 Just traveled Round-trip sleeper from PGH to CHI and I can say thats pretty much the same as what I saw. The wife and I split a breakfast box on the way out and it was enough to tide us over till we found some real food in Chicago. A full one each would have filled us up with crap empty calories. Lucky we traveled on a Sunday and got to eat tacos at Rubis in the Maxwell Street market. Incredibly long line but definitely worth it. In fairness, its hard for Amtrak to compete with any food in Chicago, but seems theyre not even trying. 
Same coming back, filled up on excellent Montreal pastrami at the French market and did not depend on finding anything on board. The menu offered a number of cold food boxes, the choice for me would have been some type of steak salad, cant remember the exact description.

As to the amenity kits, seems to me thats a giant waste of money. Shampoo, Conditioner, and some type of lotion. A little disc of soap, a sewing kit (!), Shower cap, and some other odds and ends. At this point, Im used to bringing my own shampoo, body wash, and a poofy shower scrub. We got one on the trip out for the room, which I thought was sufficient. On the way back they gave us one each.

On the upside, we did get our free drink even though we did not order dinner, although the attendant packaging the box dinners seemed to be overwhelmed by having to bag up dinners for eight rooms at once and was upset that I had the temerity to try and order two bourbon and ginger ales while she was doing it. This after the sleeper car attendant scheduled me to go get my two drinks at 8 PM.If that flusters you, maybe youre in the wrong line of work?


----------



## Amtrakfflyer (Aug 13, 2018)

Scheduled to get your drinks at 8pm. What a complete joke of service.

Amtrak knows how to run this type of service thats the sad part. The parlor car attendant, served sit down prepared meals and was happy to play bartender at the same time. The PPC attendants were some of Amtraks best, but even the last minute fill ins did an admirable job.

This sounds like its set up to fail from the top down. At this point why not get an Acela crew on the these two trains at least they know how to heat up and serve meals....Oh I forget what I just said, its set up to fail...


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Aug 13, 2018)

Ha! There were plenty of lousy PPC attendants, trust me. It's just that the diner LSA's on the Starlight made them look pleasant!

(There was one diner LSA on the Starlight, an older lady, that was just lovely though).


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 13, 2018)

crescent-zephyr said:


> Ha! There were plenty of lousy PPC attendants, trust me. It's just that the diner LSA's on the Starlight made them look pleasant!
> 
> (There was one diner LSA on the Starlight, an older lady, that was just lovely though).


This! I only had One PPC attendant,can't remember her name, ( what a shame this concept hasn't been continued with CCCs or even a Second SSL)as good as the Diner Crews on my several trips on the Canadian. YMMV


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Aug 13, 2018)

I can't remember her name, but she was very proud of the PPC, and would advertise her "famous" blood Mary's. She was great. Another gentleman I had more than once was very kind, and did a good job of keeping the purple chairs "unreserved" (he would move any items that were holding a seat). I liked him, but he got very flustered if someone wanted a drink during meal service or interrupted his routine during wine tasting.

The others I had were almost surly and seemed annoyed that you wanted to eat a meal in the PPC.


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 13, 2018)

crescent-zephyr said:


> I can't remember her name, but she was very proud of the PPC, and would advertise her "famous" blood Mary's.


Reminds me of the cafe attendant on the CZ a couple years ago who kept on reminding passengers over the PA to "come on down to the lounge car" and buy his "infamous" Bloody Marys. He also did some drink trivia about the Big Lebowski over the PA, which segued into a reminder to buy that drink from him.


----------



## Amtrakfflyer (Aug 13, 2018)

Nanette and Harald probably the two PPC attendants your thinking of. Regardless it does show what could be done with one employee.


----------



## tommylicious (Sep 8, 2018)

Here is a new review of CL new food service from a cross country rider: https://www.facebook.com/groups/AmtrakFansGroup/permalink/1100389373472070/


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 8, 2018)

tommylicious said:


> Here is a new review of CL new food service from a cross country rider: https://www.facebook.com/groups/AmtrakFansGroup/permalink/1100389373472070/


You need to be a member of that group to see the review, and I am not one. What does it say?


----------



## Ryan (Sep 8, 2018)

You’re welcome to become one.

The short version is “not good”.


----------



## cardinalpoints (Sep 9, 2018)

no one important said:


> The boxed breakfast, however.... I call it "The Sugar Bomb." Here's what you get. A Kashi bar (sugar), a yogurt parfait with vanilla sweetened yogurt (sugar) and granola (sugar) and blueberries (healthy sugar). A fruit plate (also healthy sugar). A muffin (and as we all know, muffins are cupcakes). This is a travesty of a breakfast for anyone who depends on some form of protein in the morning.


came in on the CL this afternoon from Chicago and totally agree. We were 3 hours late into DC and I was so hungry / devoid of protein by the time we got there that I inhaled two meals' worth of cheese as fast as I humanly could to avoid passing out. I don't particularly like eating sugar in the mornings but there were no other options I was aware of...

The veg dinner was fine, though. The wrap had lots of fresh veggies and hummus and there was a quinoa/edamame salad too. Airplane-like but totally serviceable and I went to sleep content.


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 10, 2018)

cardinalpoints said:


> no one important said:
> 
> 
> > The boxed breakfast, however.... I call it "The Sugar Bomb." Here's what you get. A Kashi bar (sugar), a yogurt parfait with vanilla sweetened yogurt (sugar) and granola (sugar) and blueberries (healthy sugar). A fruit plate (also healthy sugar). A muffin (and as we all know, muffins are cupcakes). This is a travesty of a breakfast for anyone who depends on some form of protein in the morning.
> ...


How was the "vegan dessert bar"?


----------



## cardinalpoints (Sep 11, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> How was the "vegan dessert bar"?


It was this, I think: https://shop.pureorganic.com/Chocolate-Brownie/p/PURE-001018&[email protected]

Thought it was fine, though if I had been in the mood for actual dessert I might have been disappointed.


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 11, 2018)

cardinalpoints said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > How was the "vegan dessert bar"?
> ...


Thanks. I'm a pescatarian (can eat fish but no meat), and I'm pretty annoyed that the new menu has literally one option I can eat. It's especially frustrating that I can't even choose my dessert, considering the salted caramel cheesecake sounds a hell of a lot better than that dessert bar.


----------



## jebr (Sep 11, 2018)

Maybe they should get their vegan dessert from Eureka Compass Vegan Food (here in St. Paul!) I had a vegan chocolate-chip cookie, fresh out of the oven, along with some cool brew coffee. It was delightful.


----------



## Rail Freak (Sep 11, 2018)

I wish that was sitting in front of me now!


----------

